
This 512-Year-Old GreenLand Shark Is the Oldest Living Vertebrate on the Planet - ThomPete
https://www.thescinewsreporter.com/2018/10/this-512-year-old-greenland-shark-is.html
======
gus_massa
As mujoco noticed in another thread, the 512 number is misleading. From the
article:

> _This particular shark, one of 28 Greenland sharks to be analysed by the
> scientists, was measured at 18 feet in length and weighed over a tonne,
> meaning it could be anywhere between 272 and 512 years old._

